# Finding a handler



## TonyBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

How do you go about finding a handler? I'm new to the dog show thing and think my dog would be better off with a professional handler, but I'm not really sure how to go about it. Aside from go to a show and just go up to someone and ask. Or possibly go to conformation class and ask around???


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What breed do you own? Asking people within your breed is often a good bet


----------



## TonyBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

Rottweiler. I had asked my breeder awhile back, but she mostly does Schutzhund (sp?) and not AKC.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Are there any other breeders with your breed that you talk to? I know a breeder of Papillons (my breed) offered to show my next dog even if I get the dog from a different kennel than her own. Plus some breeders like handling other people's dogs so that once they know the dog well and type well, they can possibly use the dog at stud when they finish their title and you plan to breed them.

Maybe try the Rott club of America and ask for help?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You may want to check out the Professional handlers association.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

TonyBaby said:


> Aside from go to a show and just go up to someone and ask.


I would go to a show as a spectator, ... and patiently observe.

Rottweillers usually have a decent number of entries, and the likelihood of numerous handlers presenting the dogs is high.

Discerningly look for handlers who are capable, kind, and knowledgeable etc.

After the show, talk to them individually and briefly, and inquire whether they might be willing to take on your dog.

Set up a mutually agreeable time and place to meet in the future, to further discuss your goals, their fees, etc, and so that they can better assess your dog's potential .... and go from there.


----------

